
Firefox‬ for ‪Android‬. "Something BIG is coming your way next week" - molmalo
https://twitter.com/firefox/status/216281554031357952
======
fpgeek
The easy guess is the new Android-native interface being promoted from beta to
release, but I hope it's more than that.

~~~
molmalo
Yes. Most probably it's about moving Firefox Beta for Android to Release. I've
been using it for a few weeks now and it's nice. Fullscreen and Phony add-ons
are a must-have also.

